# Wordle results



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## steel (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 5/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 4, 2022)

Oh no!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 4/6


----------



## steel (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 6/6


----------



## DLD PE (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 5/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 4/6


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 5/6

This amount of yellow haunts me


----------



## DLD PE (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 4/6


----------



## steel (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 3/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 22, 2022)

Wordle 248 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 23, 2022)

I had a 50/50 for the last letter. Guessed wrong.
Wordle 249 5/6


----------



## steel (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 6/6


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 25, 2022)

How do you all get the version of your guesses to show without the letters, to share here without spilling the answer?


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Feb 25, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> How do you all get the version of your guesses to show without the letters, to share here without spilling the answer?


Option 1: Brute Force, Manually copy and paste from a post above and change to your results.
Option 2: If you do Wordle on your computer it creates a share option that just copies it to your clipboard. See below (I do much better when I play for the second time in a day. )

Wordle 251 1/6


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 5/6







This was my real result, what an awful word today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 5/6







Not awful but very hard.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 25, 2022)

Yeah, I had trouble too.

Here's how mine looked:

Wordle 251 6/6


----------



## Eng_Girl95 (Feb 25, 2022)

Yeah today’s sucked lol


Wordle 251 X/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 26, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> How do you all get the version of your guesses to show without the letters, to share here without spilling the answer?


On my phone i hit the share button (the the bars at to right to open the window, hit share) . And i pick copy text, then when i hit paste, it puts the colored squares without letters.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 251 6/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 252 3/6


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm on a 39 day streak. Haven't lost yet...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 3/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 1, 2022)

I wasn't even sure this was an English word.
Wordle 255 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 255 5/6






I got lucky with my fourth guess that helped me get it on my fifth!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 4/6






I do not know why she posted twice.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 X/6







My first failure.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 2, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 256 X/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, today's was dumb. There are so many possible words that it could have been.

Here's my score...

Wordle 256 6/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 6/6








I could have gotten it on try 5, but I was silly and reused a letter I’d already eliminated earlier on in the spot of the first letter.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 3/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 4/6






I think I’m learning how better strategize!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 4, 2022)

That was dumb.

Wordle 258 5/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 4, 2022)

I have the first, third, and last letters in the right position and am on try 4, and it’s driving me crazy!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 5/6







Good grief that took me forever. Having the first, third, and last letters in the wordle seems like it would be helpful, but here I think it was one of the hardest spots to get to for subsequent guesses! As you can see, I ended up totally punting on my fourth try to see if I could find out one of the other letters I was missing. Luckily, I did.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 4, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Wordle 258 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hardest part to me is getting stuck into the pattern where there are a ton of words I could make with the letters in the position I know, if just one of those eliminated letters wasn't eliminated and I can't get out of that loop.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 5, 2022)

Wordle 259 5/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 7, 2022)

My best results to date!

Wordle 261 3/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 5/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 5/6







Silly leggo flubbed her fourth try but not putting the yellow letter in try 3 as the last letter in try 4, haha!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 5/6







I did the same thing as yesterday, not moving the yellow letter in try 3 to the only other available spot in try 4. Silly leggo!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 2/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 4/6





Stupid me, I put letter 2 in the same place in guess 2 as 3 or I probably would have had this in 3. D'oh!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 10, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 264 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I’m not alone in this! Ha.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 5/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 4/6





If you get to a row like I did at row 3 you best be good at guessing! This is.... sheesh!!!


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Mar 11, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 265 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wordle 265 6/6








Very true, or you will wind up like me. Down to the last guess, fortunately this was the last logical letter as far as I could tell.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 X/6








Dang it, I had a 50/50 guess on the last chance, and guessed wrong. Oh well!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 11, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Wordle 265 X/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The odds weren't in your favor.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 12, 2022)

Wordle 266 5/6







Holy moly guacamole, I pulled that one out of nowhere on try 5!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 3/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 16, 2022)

Fml


Wordle 270 X/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 3/6





Did not get yesterday.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 17, 2022)

PHEW indeed!


Wordle 271 6/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 5/6







My trend is confirming I am not a good guesser.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 18, 2022)

Wordle 272 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 18, 2022)

They cheated making today's word.
Wordle 272 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 19, 2022)

I didn't think i was going to get this one.
Wordle 273 6/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 5/6






Did that thing where i forgot to use the letter i knew.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 6/6








That is BS


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 3/6





Woot! I’ve been changing up my first word guessing recently, and it definitely paid off today!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 2/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 21, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Wordle 275 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 21, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 275 2/6


Wow!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## steel (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 3/6





Wow again!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 4/6


----------



## steel (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 6/6








Close one!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 4/6






I get it in 4 a lot, I guess.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 23, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 277 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and then you get it in 2 (!!) too!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Yeah and then you get it in 2 (!!) too!


Well, I did once anyway.


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Mar 23, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Well, I did once anyway.


I always accuse my girlfriend of being lucky, but she has gotten it in two guesses 6 or 7 times, where-as I have only ever gotten it in two guesses once. That seems like more than just luck to me, but I can't explain it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2022)

I am definitely not lucky. I barely have skill. I must be cheating.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 23, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> I always accuse my girlfriend of being lucky, but she has gotten it in two guesses 6 or 7 times, where-as I have only ever gotten it in two guesses once. That seems like more than just luck to me, but I can't explain it.


Maybe she is on the same wavelength as the creator…


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 5/6






I didnt think that was going to come together in the end.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 24, 2022)

I finally lost at wordle. Now I'm free from its grip. I don't think I've played it in 5 days.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 24, 2022)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I finally lost at wordle. Now I'm free from its grip. I don't think I've played it in 5 days.


Nice. I do mine in the morning before I get out of bed. Helps my brain engage a bit.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 3/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 3/6





Worked this one out with the leftover letters in 3 moves and impressed myself. So, no need for anyone else to be impressed, I got that covered.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2022)

Wordle 280 X/6







well buggar.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 28, 2022)

Wordle 282 6/6








Phew indeed.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 28, 2022)

vhab49_PE said:


> Wordle 282 6/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine’s eerily similar:

Wordle 282 6/6


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Mar 28, 2022)

It was one of those words, after my first guess I got nervous this could be the one I miss, but I got super lucky

Wordle 282 2/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2022)

Wordle 282 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> It was one of those words, after my first guess I got nervous this could be the one I miss, but I got super lucky
> 
> Wordle 282 2/6


yep!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 3/6




Ok @leggo PE get to work!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 29, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 283 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You set the bar high! I barely missed it…


Wordle 283 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 29, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> You set the bar high! I barely missed it…
> 
> 
> Wordle 283 4/6


It was a 50/50 guess on #2 for me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 4/6





I'm with Leggo.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 30, 2022)

Wordle 284 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 30, 2022)

Wordle 284 5/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 30, 2022)

Wordle 284 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 30, 2022)

Looks like we’ve all been in the same worlde boat (5) today. Can anyone else left beat it??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 30, 2022)

Banned for misspelling Wordle!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 31, 2022)

Wordle 285 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 31, 2022)

Wordle 285 4/6





Talked to my kids yesterday and apparently there were two words people got for yesterday's puzzle: harry and stove. I had stove.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 31, 2022)

Wordle 285 6/6








What the heck, I don’t know how I pulled that one out. And guess 5 was a total waste, because I used the same letter twice that I had previously eliminated in the second try.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 31, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 285 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure I had stove but honestly my brain can’t retain much or even spell wrodle correctly!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 31, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 285 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also had stove.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 1, 2022)

Got mine in early today.
Wordle 286 6/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 4/6






I also do quordle pretty regularly and today they had a fun time with the image:
Daily Quordle Fools 67!


quordle.com


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 1, 2022)

vhab49_PE said:


> Got mine in early today.
> Wordle 286 6/6


early but barely!!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 X/6








Darn!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 1, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Wordle 286 X/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a hard one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 2, 2022)

Wordle 287 6/6







Barely, yet again.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 2, 2022)

Wordle 287 3/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 2, 2022)

Daily Quordle 68


quordle.com


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 3, 2022)

I tried that. Too much going on.

Wordle 288 6/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 4, 2022)

Practice Quordle
 PASTY - GIVEN
 PIQUE - MASON
quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Too much.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 5/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 3/6





Daily Quordle 70


quordle.com


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 6/6








Good freaking grief!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 4, 2022)

Daily Quordle 70


quordle.com


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 5, 2022)

another 5
Wordle 290 5/6







Daily Quordle 71


quordle.com


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 5, 2022)

My brain was not with it today…


Wordle 290 X/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 5, 2022)

But! A strong turnaround with Quordle!


Daily Quordle 71


quordle.com


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 5, 2022)

5, 6, 7, 8!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 5, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> 5, 6, 7, 8!


It’s like a Quordle straight flush (or maybe that’d be a 1, 2, 3, 4)?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 4/6


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 5, 2022)

I've never paid quordle before! much more fun than wordle! 

Daily Quordle 71


quordle.com


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 5, 2022)

Reminder:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 5, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Reminder:
> 
> 
> View attachment 27408


YES THEY DO!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 5/6


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 4/6






Daily Quordle 72


quordle.com


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 5/6






Daily Quordle 72


quordle.com


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2022)

Got a new distraction to add to the list: Globle


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 6, 2022)

Daily Quordle 72


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Pulled it off on my last guess!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 6, 2022)

Apr 6, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 4
 = 4

#globle


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Reminder:
> 
> 
> View attachment 27408


Reminder...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2022)

Apr 6, 2022 
 3 | Avg. Guesses: 11
 = 4

#globle


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Apr 6, 2022
> 1 | Avg. Guesses: 4
> = 4
> 
> #globle


Today's was easy but some are flippin' obscure!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Apr 7, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 3
 = 3

#globle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Daily Quordle 73


quordle.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

com


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 7, 2022)

vhab49_PE said:


> Daily Quordle 73
> 
> 
> quordle.
> ...


That is broken. Wtf.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 4/6






Daily Quordle 73


quordle.com


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 X/6








Unwise guesses for wordle today…

 Apr 7, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 4
 = 4

#globle


Daily Quordle 73


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Darn, I was so close on that last Quordle word!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Apr 7, 2022 
 4 | Avg. Guesses: 9.2
 = 2

#globle

Today's was too easy!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 5/6






Getting a lot of fives lately.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 7, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Apr 7, 2022
> 4 | Avg. Guesses: 9.2
> = 2
> 
> ...


They need to take it easy on us newbies!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle 293 3/6


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 8, 2022)

Friday brain not working ... 

Daily Quordle 74


quordle.com


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle 293 4/6






Ugh:

Daily Quordle 74


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Only tough because of its relative location:

 Apr 8, 2022 
 3 | Avg. Guesses: 6.67

 = 12

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 8, 2022)

I failed wordle today but did get the quordle.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 8, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Only tough because of its relative location:
> 
> Apr 8, 2022
> 3 | Avg. Guesses: 6.67
> ...


Agree - i think it took me 11 guesses ..


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 3/6






Daily Quordle 75


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 9, 2022 
 4 | Avg. Guesses: 6.25
 = 5

#globle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 5/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 10, 2022)

Wordle 295 3/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 11, 2022)

Ugh - Wordle 296 X/6








Meh - Daily Quordle 77


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Eh -  Apr 11, 2022 
 6 | Avg. Guesses: 7.83

 = 11

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 11, 2022)

What have I started?!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 3/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 12, 2022)

Wordle 297 6/6







Didn't think i was going to get that one.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 12, 2022)

Also 6/6 over here! Wordle 297 6/6








Daily Quordle 78


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 12, 2022 
 7 | Avg. Guesses: 9

 = 16

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 12, 2022)

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 12, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wordle 297 4/6


Well aren’t you fancy! Nice job!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 12, 2022)

Daily Quordle 78


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 

 Apr 12, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 12.75

 = 12

#globle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 6/6









Daily Quordle 79


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 Apr 13, 2022 
 8 | Avg. Guesses: 9.88

 = 16

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 4/6


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 13, 2022)

Ugh .... so close

Daily Quordle 79


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 Apr 13, 2022 
 3 | Avg. Guesses: 13.2

 = 15

#globle

Wordle 298 4/6


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 3/6


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 13, 2022)

Daily Quordle 79


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Had never tried quordle before. This is interesting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 5/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 14, 2022)

#waffle83 0/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net
My kid suggested this one.


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 4/6


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 14, 2022)

Daily Quordle 80


quordle.com


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 4/6







Phew! 
Daily Quordle 80


quordle.com


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 14, 2022)

Interesting! 

#waffle83 0/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 5/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 14, 2022)

Brain is okay Wordle 299 4/6






Brain is broken - Daily Quordle 80


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Brain is half gone -  Apr 14, 2022 
 9 | Avg. Guesses: 9.89

 = 10

#globle

Brain is half-dead - #waffle84 X/5







 streak: 0
wafflegame.net


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle 300 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 15, 2022)

#waffle84 2/5







 streak: 2
wafflegame.net


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle 300 4/6


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 15, 2022)

Daily Quordle 81


quordle.com


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 15, 2022)

#waffle84 1/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle: Better than I expected for a Friday morning

Wordle 300 3/6






Quordle ... meh ... 

Daily Quordle 81


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Waffle ... more better ... 

#waffle84 5/5







 streak: 2
wafflegame.net

globle .... brain stopped working ... 

 Apr 15, 2022 
 5 | Avg. Guesses: 13.57

 = 13

#globle


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 15, 2022)

Boo-ya! Wordle 300 2/6




Weee! Daily Quordle 81


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Alright. 
 Apr 15, 2022 
 10 | Avg. Guesses: 10.5

 = 16

#globle


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 15, 2022)

Apparently I already did the waffle yesterday — or does it not update every day?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 15, 2022)

Daily Quordle 81


quordle.com


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 15, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Apparently I already did the waffle yesterday — or does it not update every day?


I think it is at a weird time. Currently says new wafle in 5:54


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 18, 2022)

Wordle 303 X/6







Well that blows.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 18, 2022)

#waffle87 1/5







 streak: 4
wafflegame.net


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 18, 2022)

Daily Quordle 84


quordle.com


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 18, 2022)

ugh ... 

Wordle 303 6/6


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 18, 2022)

#waffle87 4/5







 streak:4
wafflegame.net


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 18, 2022)

Lucky start 

 Apr 18, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 12.38
 = 4

#globle


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 18, 2022)

Wordle 303 4/6







Daily Quordle 84


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 18, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 10.36

 = 9

#globle


#waffle87 3/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2022)

I did the wordle today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 18, 2022)

Apr 18, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 15.5
 = 8

#globle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 X/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 19, 2022)

Darn - wordle 304 X/6









Meh - Daily Quordle 85


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


I feel my globle guesses converging on a common value -  Apr 19, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 10.33

 = 10

#globle

Yay! - #waffle88 4/5







 streak: 2
wafflegame.net


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 19, 2022)

Apr 19, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 12.67
 = 7

#globle

Ok this was a random guess day that paid off.


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 5/6


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 19, 2022)

Daily Quordle 85


quordle.com


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 19, 2022)

#waffle88 5/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 19, 2022)

I got an eagle on the quordle today.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 19, 2022)

too many options! 

Wordle 304 X/6


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 19, 2022)

Daily Quordle 85


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 


#waffle88 1/5







 streak: 5
wafflegame.net

 Apr 19, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 12.56

 = 14

#globle


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 20, 2022)

Wordle 305 5/6








Daily Quordle 86


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 20, 2022 
 3 | Avg. Guesses: 10.77

 = 16

#globle


#waffle89 1/5







 streak: 3
wafflegame.net


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 20, 2022)

Wordle 305 3/6





Daily Quordle 86


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

#waffle89 0/5







 streak: 6
wafflegame.net

 Apr 20, 2022 
 3 | Avg. Guesses: 12
 = 7

#globle


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 20, 2022)

Daily Quordle 86


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 


Wordle 305 4/6







#waffle89 1/5







 streak: 2
wafflegame.net


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 20, 2022)

Apr 20, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 12

 = 10

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2022)

Got the wordle and quordle today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2022)

Apr 21, 2022 
 4 | Avg. Guesses: 11.8

 = 9

#globle

Wordle 306 3/6*


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 5/6








Daily Quordle 87


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 Apr 21, 2022 
 4 | Avg. Guesses: 10.64

 = 9

#globle


#waffle90 4/5







 streak: 4
wafflegame.net


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 4/6






#waffle90 2/5







 streak: 7
wafflegame.net


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 21, 2022)

#waffle91 3/5







 streak: 8
wafflegame.net


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 3/6






Daily Quordle 88


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 22, 2022 
 5 | Avg. Guesses: 11.07


 = 17

#globle


#waffle91 2/5







 streak: 5
wafflegame.net


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 22, 2022)

Apr 22, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 6
 = 6

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 22, 2022)

I successfully 4'd on the wordle today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 3/6*





Hard mode, sonnnn!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 22, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wordle 307 3/6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I only do it on hard mode.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 3/6





#waffle92 2/5







 streak: 9
wafflegame.net

Daily Quordle 88


quordle.com


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 309 3/6





Wordle 310 5/6







#waffle93 1/5







 streak: 10
 #waffleelite
wafflegame.net

#waffle94 3/5







 streak: 11
 #waffleelite
wafflegame.net

Daily Quordle 91


quordle.com


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 4/6






#waffle94 X/5







 streak: 0
wafflegame.net

Daily Quordle 91


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 

Got globle in 16 tries


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 5/6








Daily Quordle 91


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 25, 2022 
 8 | Avg. Guesses: 11.06

 = 9

#globle


#waffle94 1/5







 streak: 8
wafflegame.net


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 25, 2022)

Apr 25, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 6
 = 6

#globle

Wordle 310 5/6*







Phew, close one.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 2/6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 5/6*







 Apr 26, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 11

 = 11

#globle


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 6/6








Fml - 
Daily Quordle 92


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 26, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 9

 = 9

#globle

#waffle95 2/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 26, 2022)

Dare I have another one…


#Worldle #95 2/6 (100%)







Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 3/6*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks @leggo PE !

#Worldle #96 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





 Apr 27, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 7
 = 7

#globle


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 6/6








Daily Quordle 93


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 Apr 27, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 7.5
 = 6

#globle


#waffle96 2/5







 streak: 2
wafflegame.net

#Worldle #96 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 3/6


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 4/6






#waffle96 X/5







 streak: 0
wafflegame.net

Daily Quordle 93


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


#Worldle #96 3/6 (100%)








Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 27, 2022)

I feel like I should be able to like my own posts.


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 28, 2022)

Wordle 313 5/6







#waffle97 X/5







 streak: 0
wafflegame.net

Daily Quordle 94


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 28, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 10.5
 = 2

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 28, 2022)

Wordle 313 4/6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 28, 2022)

#Worldle #97 1/6 (100%)






Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





Bok, SPAMMERS!

Wordle 313 4/6*


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2022)

Wordle 313 4/6







Daily Quordle 94


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 


 Apr 28, 2022 
 3 | Avg. Guesses: 8.67

 = 11

#globle


#waffle97 2/5







 streak: 3
wafflegame.net

#Worldle #97 3/6 (100%)








Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 29, 2022)

You don't want to see my wordle score today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 29, 2022)

Apr 29, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 7
 = 7

#globle

#Worldle #98 1/6 (100%)






Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





Wordle 314 2/6*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle 314 1/6


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle 314 3/6






Daily Quordle 95


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 Apr 29, 2022 
 4 | Avg. Guesses: 8.25
 = 7

#globle


#canuffle X/5







wafflegame.net


#Worldle #98 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2022)

Has anyone tried these options on Worldle?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 2, 2022)

#Worldle #101 1/6 (100%)






Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





Wordle 317 4/6*






 May 2, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 3
 = 3

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 2, 2022)

I did the wordle in 4 today. No one cares.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 2, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I did the wordle in 4 today. No one cares.


I'm only here bc of @leggo PE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 2, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm only here bc of @leggo PE.


Frankly, she's why we're all here.


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2022)

Wordle 317 4/6







Daily Quordle 98


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 May 2, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 7.83

 = 9

#globle


#Worldle #101 2/6 (100%)







Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr






#waffle101 1/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 2, 2022)

and now back to important things... 

Wordle 317 3/6





Daily Quordle 98


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 May 2, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 11.42

 = 9

#globle

#waffle101 0/5







 streak: 4
wafflegame.net


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 2, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> and now back to important things...
> 
> Wordle 317 3/6
> 
> ...


Banned for suggesting @leggo PE 's post wasn't important.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2022)

#Worldle #102 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





Wordle 318 3/6



 HAHAHA!

 May 3, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 2
 = 2

#globle


----------



## DLD PE (May 3, 2022)

Wordle 318 2/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 3, 2022)

got it in 5 today


----------



## NikR_PE (May 4, 2022)

Wordle 319 2/6




#waffle103 2/5







 streak: 3
wafflegame.net

Daily Quordle 100


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 May 4, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 9.78
 = 4

#globle

#Worldle #103 X/6 (97%)











Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 4, 2022)

Geez, that's a lot of games.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 4, 2022)

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Geez, that's a lot of games.


Well i sit in a lot of meetings


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 4, 2022)

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Geez, that's a lot of games.


I only ever asked for one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2022)

#Worldle #103 6/6 (100%)






Worldle Haha tricky!

 May 4, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 9

 = 9

#globle

Wordle 319 5/6*





 Ughhhh come on!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 4, 2022)

I got the wordle in 5 today


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 5, 2022)

#Worldle #104 5/6 (100%)










Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





Wordle 320 3/6*





 May 5, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 10

 = 11

#globle Tricky!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2022)

#Worldle #105 2/6 (100%)







Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





 May 6, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 6
 = 6

#globle

Wordle 321 4/6*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 6, 2022)

I have yet to attempt the wordle today. Should I?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I have yet to attempt the wordle today. Should I?


Dooo itttt. I already forgot what it is.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 6, 2022)

Wordle 321 4/6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2022)

Wordle 324 3/6*





 May 9, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 9

 = 9

#globle

#Worldle #108 2/6 (100%)







Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 9, 2022)

Wordle 324 2/6



Apparently there were two different words again today. I got one on my phone, went to try to replicate it on the PC browser for paste into here and got a second word as evidenced by the difference in my guess 1 (I input the same first word)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 10, 2022)

Wordle 325 5/6*


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2022)

Wordle 325 6/6 - I was like what the heck is this word, and then a spark went off and I got it on the sixth try!








Daily Quordle 106


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 May 10, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 7.25
 = 3

#globle

#waffle109 X/5 — darn, i







 streak: 0
wafflegame.net

#Worldle #109 2/6 (100%)







Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 10, 2022)

I got the wordle in 6 today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 11, 2022)

Wordle 326 3/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 11, 2022)

I did the wordle today.


----------



## leggo PE (May 11, 2022)

Wordle 326 6/6








Daily Quordle 107


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 May 11, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 7.56

 = 10
#globle

#waffle110 X/5







 streak: 0
wafflegame.net

#Worldle #110 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2022)

#Worldle #110 1/6 (100%)

Worldle MUAHAHAH

 May 11, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 6
 = 6

#globle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 11, 2022)

#waffle111 4/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2022)

#Worldle #111 1/6 (100%)






Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





 May 12, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 7.5

 = 9

#globle The island ones are the hardest!

Wordle 327 6/6*






 Phew, close call!


----------



## leggo PE (May 12, 2022)

Wordle 327 4/6






Daily Quordle 108


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 May 12, 2022 
 3 | Avg. Guesses: 7.4
 = 6

#globle

#waffle111 4/5







 streak: 1
wafflegame.net

#Worldle #111 2/6 (100%) 







Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 12, 2022)

Wordle 327 3/6


----------



## leggo PE (May 13, 2022)

Wordle 328 4/6 - woot!






Daily Quordle 109 - wee!


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

I feel like I’m on a bit of a roll…

 May 13, 2022 
 4 | Avg. Guesses: 7.27
 = 6
#globle

#waffle112 1/5 - Bing bong!







 streak: 2
wafflegame.net

#Worldle #112 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2022)

#Worldle #112 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





 May 13, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 4
 = 4

#globle

Wordle 328 4/6*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 13, 2022)

6!*





*no not 6 factorial you nerds


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 14, 2022)

Wordle 329 2/6*




 May 14, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 10

 = 10

#globle Tricky!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2022)

I did the wordle again today. I may have a problem.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2022)

#Worldle #115 5/6 (100%)





Worldle Not awake today...

 May 16, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 5
 = 5

#globle

Wordle 331 6/6*






 Phew!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2022)

Wordle 331 3/6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2022)

#Worldle #118 2/6 (100%)


Worldle It was one or the other...

Wordle 334 6/6*






 Tricky!

 May 19, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 6
 = 6

#globle


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 19, 2022)

Wordle 334 5/6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 20, 2022)

#Worldle #119 1/6 (100%)






Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





 May 20, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 15

 = 15

#globle OH COME ON

Wordle 335 3/6*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 20, 2022)

Wordle 335 3/6




Total lucky guess on guess 3. Was pretty sure I knew what the last two letters were so took a stab that paid off.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 23, 2022)

#Worldle #122 4/6 (100%)









Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





 May 23, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 11

 = 11

#globle Tricky!

Wordle 338 3/6*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 23, 2022)

I spewed letters into the wordle today.


----------



## leggo PE (May 24, 2022)

Wordle 339 6/6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 24, 2022)

Wordle 339 5/6*







 May 24, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 9

 = 9

#globle

#Worldle #123 3/6 (100%)



Worldle Lucky!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 26, 2022)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2022)

#Worldle #132 1/6 (100%)

Worldle Too easy!

Wordle 348 3/6*





 Jun 2, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 9

 = 9

#globle


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 3, 2022)

#Worldle #133 2/6 (100%)







Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr





 Jun 3, 2022 
 2 | Avg. Guesses: 7.5
 = 6

#globle

Wordle 349 4/6*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 13, 2022)

Wordle in 4 like usual. Meh.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 21, 2022)

Wordle 367 4/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 21, 2022)

Wordle 367 3/6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 22, 2022)

Wordle 368 3/6


----------



## Bard (Jun 23, 2022)

Wordle 369 6/6








Not my best day...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 23, 2022)

Wordle 369 4/6






That was a bit rough.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 23, 2022)

I haven’t done a wordle in weeks!! What is wrong with me?!?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 24, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> I haven’t done a wordle in weeks!! What is wrong with me?!?


Too much to list?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 24, 2022)

Did not complete todays wordle. Dumb.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 4/6


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 3/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 24, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Wordle 370 3/6


Looks like your first word was my second.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 2/6*


 MUAHAHA

 Jun 24, 2022 
 1 | Avg. Guesses: 16

 = 16

#globle

#Worldle #154 1/6 (100%)






Worldle - Guess the Country!


Wordle in game in the World. A daily game - guess the country based on the map image!




worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 X/6








#waffle155 1/5







 streak: 9
wafflegame.net


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 27, 2022)

Wordle 373 4/6


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 27, 2022)

Wordle 373 4/6


----------

